# Shell Class Info message?



## Ivey (Apr 16, 2006)

This is my first time posting here so forgive me if I'm not up to speed yet.
I recently got a new laptop and gave my old (only 2 yrs old) one to one of my kids. In trying to establish them as the owner and primary user, I probably didn't go about it the right way but everything seems to be working OK - so far - with 2 exceptions - so far! 

1. When I boot up with the new user (I gave all priveleges to us both), notepad opens up with the following message

[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21787

I have no clue what this means or or how to fix it. So far it doesn't seem to have caused any problems but it can't be good? 

2. When I boot up as me, I can no longer get my Quick Launch toolbar to work.

Thanks for any insight and help on these things.

Regards,

Ivey


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome

first try a disk check otherwise

do you have your xp disk? if so, try this

Run the System File Checker

Go to the Run box on the Start Menu and type in:

sfc /scannow ( sfc if not reconized)

This command will immediately initiate the Windows File Protection 

good luck


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

In order to resolve this problem you will need to delete some files..but first you will need to change the view in Windows Explorer to show protected operation system files. In Explorer, click Tools, then Folder Options, then View. Scroll to 'Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)' and remove the tick from the box, you will be prompted to confirm the action, click Yes/OK.

Now you have done that, search for the following file:

desktop.ini

Once you have located all copies of this file, you will need to delete any ones which contain the following line:

[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell 32.dll,-21787

Once done, reboot and you should be sorted 

Hope that helps


----------



## Ivey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Wow!*

Many thanks to you both for such speedy replies, - especially you in UK where it is so late - born in Manchester myself ;-)

I did a check disk and all was well so decided to do the search for desktop.ini and delete the offending entry. All is well and is booting fine. 

How do I fix the inability to launch the Quick Launch Toolbar?

Thanks,


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

No probs matey 

Depends what you mean by inability to launch Quick Launch????

If it's not there, right click on your Start button then click Properties, click the Task Bar tab and put a dot in 'Show quick launch' then click Apply/OK.

If that doesn't work, please explain more about the problem..is the quick launch bar present but doesn't respond? Do you get any error messages? Does anything crash etc etc?


----------



## Ivey (Apr 16, 2006)

When I try to check the Quick Launch menu (exactly as you describe) I get a message saying CANNOT CREATE TOOLBAR

Yet, when I boot up in the other user profile - I can access the Quick Launch toolbar. Odd!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Click Start - Run - Type the following 'ie4uinit.exe' (without commas) then click OK

Restart PC, try to set up Quick Launch again...

If that doesn't fix it, try the following commands from the Run box:

Regsvr32 /i shell32.dll

Regsvr32 /i browseui.dll

If all that fails after rebooting, download the attached file...edit with notepad and save as a .reg file then import to your registry


----------



## Ivey (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks, your first suggestion on the list worked - all is now well!!


----------



## I_no_Nothing (Jan 21, 2009)

nickster_uk said:


> In order to resolve this problem you will need to delete some files..but first you will need to change the view in Windows Explorer to show protected operation system files. In Explorer, click Tools, then Folder Options, then View. Scroll to 'Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)' and remove the tick from the box, you will be prompted to confirm the action, click Yes/OK.
> 
> Now you have done that, search for the following file:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much I have had this problem for an age Now all gone 

Thank you,, Arthur


----------



## Dheyans (Jul 24, 2009)

simple way to del desktop.ini 
[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell 32.dll,-21787

at start menu click "RUN" type "msconfig" and enter ok. a system configuration pop-up

choose *"startup tab" *then u can disable the following *common startup desktop ini files *uncheck box to disable.... 
or u can delete it by locating the desktop ini files by following the location....
at command column u can find the location of your ini files and delete it.....


----------

